# Dan Brown



## esance

Hola a todos,

Hoy he vuelto a leer por enésima vez una crítica sobre este autor. 
Soy una lectora empedernida, mis últimos libros han sido la auto briografía de Carl G. Jung "Recuerdos, sueños, pensamientos" y "Homero,Ilíada" de Alessandro Baricco (este último lo recomiendo encarecidamente).

Suelo leer novelas históricas, biografías y de vez en cuando me gusta intercalar novelas de suspense, ciencia ficción ("La calve del Laberinto" de Howard Hendrix"    ) etc... 

He leido de este autor "El código Da Vinci", "Angeles y Demonios" y "La conspiración". Mi pregunta es, por qué hay tantas críticas a este autor si sus libros han sido leidos por millones de personas?. Son libros entretenidos, con una narrativa muy amena y fácil de leer, argumenta y concluye, en mi opinión, correctamente. A que vienen tantas críticas? son escritores que tienen envidia? Son las críticas generadas por él mismo para crear polémica y aumentar las ventas?

Que opináis, igual se me escapa algo


----------



## Tabac

Some people feel their religion is threatened by such novels.  But they must remember that they are only novels.  Of course, there is a group of people in the southern part of France that do believe the descendent of Jesus is among them.  That is the source of Brown's inspiration, and not necessarily the truth.


----------



## SILSEP

Hi Esance!

I was glad to read your post about Dan Brown because I have the same feeling about it.

I like reading a lot and Dan Brown is one of my favourites because he mixes history with art (which I like) and all with a little bit of suspense. 

There is a big controversy with his books mainly created by the Church who is totally oppositte to him. They argue that what Dan Brown explains is completely nonsense.  Perhaps it is (I am not dening it although nothing proves the contrary) but they are only novels.

However, I don't rule out the hand of publishers in all this issue. Because Marketing plays a big role on this but the Church and fellowers of the Church are very furious with what is it told in the book and they have to make sure that no one is going to believe him.

Anyway, I hope to read more about him in future.

cheers!


----------



## Phryne

I must say I HAVE NOT READ THE BOOK.

However, for what I read about it--by critics that I trust most times--I understand that it's not well written and it's not accurate about historical events. Criticism goes beyond religion or people getting offended by it (I'm an atheist myself), and the fact that it's fiction doesn't mean you can say whatever you want about historical facts. Calling critics "envidiosos" seems to me a little simplistic.

From what I was able to find on-line, here's a criticism from a writer/critic I like named Rodrigo Fresán. The subtitles "Comparaciones nada odiosas" and "verdades mentirosas" are quite interesting to read.

 " _Vamos a decirlo claramente: El Código Da Vinci está tan pero tan mal escrita que produce escalofríos. Sus personajes tienen el espesor de la madera balsa, sus diálogos son de una artificiosidad pocas veces leída y oída (sólo sirven para transmitir pesados ladrillos de datos que suenan exactamente como si se los leyera de una enciclopedia o se los bajara de internet) y su sentido del vértigo (la trama de estos libros siempre está saltando de un país a otro y ese jet-lag no es fácil de contar) por momentos recuerda a esas cámaras rápidas de El Show de Benny Hill. Y lo más importante, lo más imperdonable en estas lides: su argumento no tiene sentido alguno._" por Rodrigo Fresán

   saludos 

*Edit*: I'd like to add a small comment. This is my understanding on why critics destroyed the book, which is the initial question. By no means I'm trying to tell anybody not to it or not to enjoy it. 

Cada cual hace de su vida lo que mejor le venga...


----------



## Fernando

I have not read the book. Most of the critiscism comes because it is fast-food books. No problem to me, UNLESS one says something as : 'I like historic novels because I learn History'. False. You learn History reading 'I Claudio', not 'Da Vinci code'. What I read about the argument is so crazy and so used that I do not think to read it.

If you read it as an entertainment is OK to me. On my part, when I read in the cover he words 'templars', 'cathars', 'Holy Grial' and 'Mary Magdalen having sex with Jesus' (a hundred books a year) I do not buy it.


----------



## SILSEP

I think the point is that people is not conscious that this novel is about fiction, not reality.

These kind of books are not Historic novels they are Thrillers!


----------



## chica11

There is a reason why you find Dan Brown's book in the Fiction section of bookstores.  If it was historical or factual then it would be placed in the history section or the religious sections of book stores.  I think the church should worry about other issues (hmm mainly with some of their priests) than with the effect of the Da Vinci code.  It's an historical fantasy fiction book with a little bit of facts (disputed and undisputed in it).


----------



## Fernando

Do you read something about religion here? (quoted by Phryne). 

" Vamos a decirlo claramente: El Código Da Vinci está tan pero tan mal escrita que produce escalofríos. Sus personajes tienen el espesor de la madera balsa, sus diálogos son de una artificiosidad pocas veces leída y oída (sólo sirven para transmitir pesados ladrillos de datos que suenan exactamente como si se los leyera de una enciclopedia o se los bajara de internet) y su sentido del vértigo (la trama de estos libros siempre está saltando de un país a otro y ese jet-lag no es fácil de contar) por momentos recuerda a esas cámaras rápidas de El Show de Benny Hill. Y lo más importante, lo más imperdonable en estas lides: su argumento no tiene sentido alguno." por Rodrigo Fresán"

I am a Catholic, but I do not care what every writer does. Of course I do not like to read insulting facts about Christ, but it is its right to publish it. I have not seen any hysterical Christian reaction (but an obisp in Italy who recommended not to read the book). Compare it with Salman Rushdie issue.

As a frequent History reader I dislike the writers that destroy History to write a book. Imagine I write a book when Gengis Khan was a nice guy and the people of Baghdad (slaughtered by Mongols) deserved to die by do-not-ask-why or that Inquisition was a very kind institution and burned people were evil conspirators. I hate this for ethical reasons but mainly for aesthetical reasons. I love I Claudio because it fits with History. He simply 'fill the blankets'.


----------



## meili

Phryne said:
			
		

> I must say I HAVE NOT READ THE BOOK


 
Neither did I.

I heard a lot of people who has already read the book warn me about my faith. They said that the book will really alter your faith. 

I told them that these books are just novels, and are located in the fictions section. If you want to be affected by these books, then you will be affected. It depends on the person reading it. And it all depends on the mind.

My closest female Muslim friend read it. But she didn't have any reaction (she's empathetic (is the word correct?) to almost all things). I see that she wasn't affected. So that means she has a strong faith?

Books are supposed to inspire.


----------



## Phryne

Hola Fernando

I might have not expressed myself very clear here. I mentioned religion as an answer to Tabac (forero) who claims that the book was criticized because "Some people feel their religion is threatened by such novels". See, I don't agree with this. Firstly, all the critiques I've read were from a literary perspective (as you said, I've hardly seen any frantic reaction from the Catholic church or any other church). Secondly, I'm not biased. As an atheist, I'm not trying to defend any church by any means.





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> I hate this for ethical reasons but mainly for aesthetical reasons.


 I agree with you. I've never bothered to read this book due to the all the bad reviews I’ve come across. 

saludos


----------



## NTFS

Wow! I was about to open a topic about this book. look at what we have here. 
Well, I think it's ok to read this book. Inspite of the negative reviews you hear about the book why not find some time to read and find out what is written. I myself, am intrigued on what is written but I'm too busy to read it.
Actually, just last week The National Geographic Channel had a special presentation on this Book entitled "Breaking Da Vinci's Code:Full Story" or something like that. I wanted to watch it but we were not allowed to absent ourselves from work. Anyhow, I'm sure ther will be a replay.



			
				meili said:
			
		

> Neither did I.
> 
> I heard a lot of people who has already read the book warn me about my faith. They said that the book will really alter your faith.
> 
> I told them that these books are just novels, and are located in the fictions section. If you want to be affected by these books, then you will be affected. It depends on the person reading it. And it all depends on the mind.
> 
> My closest female Muslim friend read it. But she didn't have any reaction (she's empathetic (is the word correct?) to almost all things). I see that she wasn't affected. So that means she has a strong faith?
> 
> Books are supposed to inspire.


 

 True that! It will depend on how the person reading the book will react or intrepret what is written. People think differently.If you should hear or read something that is against your norms or/and beliefs, take them as inspirations to strengthen your faith. Take criticism positively!


----------



## Fernando

To Phryne: 

My post was an answer to chica11, not to you. I only used your quote only to remark that the main reason many people has against the book was aesthetic and not religious. 

By the way, I can say the critic was violent, to say the least. As we say in Spain. "Si se muerde la lengua se envenena".

To Meili: 

Well, the book is supposed to affect the Christians. A Muslim could even agree (depending on her attitude to Jesuchrist).

Anyhow, anyone who change its views (religious, philosophical...) based in a thriller book is a dumb.


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> My post was an answer to chica11, not to you. I only used your quote only to remark that the main reason many people has against the book was aesthetic and not religious.


Entendido. 


> By the way, I can say the critic was violent, to say the least. As we say in Spain. "Si se muerde la lengua se envenena".


  Verdad! (igual me gusta el escritor)


----------



## Fernando

I love this kind of violent critics (it reminds me Borges) and I appreciate it when he attacks a well-known book, but imagine he would have attacked a new writer. I would say he is unfair, to say the least.


----------



## meili

Hi Fernando:

  In the best knowledge that I have, Muslims and Christians share the most similar views when it comes to faith, or beliefs. You're right, big difference is they believe that Jesus Christ is not the Son of God but is one of the prophets.

My point is my Muslim friend's faith (as a total person who has a strong believe in a Creator) must be great for she was not even affected, in one way or the other, even if she is not a Christian.

Right! Anyone who changes their views based in a book is a real dumb!


----------



## Fernando

Point taken, Meili.


----------



## meili

Fernando said:
			
		

> Point taken, Meili.


 
No hay problema


----------



## jess oh seven

the concept for The DaVinci Code was good, and all the intertwining information throughout it was very interesting, but it the actual story wasn't very well written, i don't think. it's as if he wanted to write about all these interesting things, and had no way of going about it, so he decided to arbitrarily add on this weak and poorly written story.

i read it just after reading Cat's Eye by Margaret Atwood, who is an amazing writer, and it was a huge (negative) contrast. i especially disliked how he described makes and models of cars all the time. irrelevant!


----------



## NTFS

Before reading "The Da Vinci Code" they told me to read "Angels and Demons" first.


----------



## SILSEP

Fernando said:
			
		

> . I have not seen any hysterical Christian reaction (but an obisp in Italy who recommended not to read the book). .


 
Hola Fernando!

Perhaps it is not so hysterical as it might seem but the Italian obisp is not the only one against this book.
As far as I know, there are some of the Cathedrals and Churches where the novel takes place that had refused to allow the filming of the movie which is, by the way,being filmed these days on the Louvre.


----------



## SILSEP

chica11 said:
			
		

> I think the church should worry about other issues (hmm mainly with some of their priests) than with the effect of the Da Vinci code.


 
Hi Chica11,

I totally agree with you. I think there are so important problems in the world to worry about! Books are not a menace!


----------



## Fernando

SILSEP said:
			
		

> As far as I know, there are some of the Cathedrals and Churches where the novel takes place that had refused to allow the filming of the movie which is, by the way,being filmed these days on the Louvre.



I have to repeat I have not read the book, so I am talking about something I am uncertain.

But IF the book contents severe criticism on the Church and false facts about the Church I would not admit them to film in my premises. Let them pay for a nice new cathedral to film. The same way I would not admit to film in my house a movie called 'Fernando, the mass murder'.  Even if they say something as 'Do not worry, it is just fiction'.


----------



## NTFS

Fernando said:
			
		

> I have to repeat I have not read the book, so I am talking about something I am uncertain.


Oh ok... why not find time to read or at least browse the book to find out what is really written.  

----------------------------------------------------------



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> But IF the book contains severe criticism on the Church and false facts about the Church I would not admit them to film in my premises. Let them pay for a nice new cathedral to film.


What do you mean by false facts? False truth?(an oxymoron?) I far as I know it's not that severe, or shall I say it will depend on how the reader will interpret or react on what is written. As what chica11 have said and I quote. 


			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> There is a reason why you find Dan Brown's book in the Fiction section of bookstores. If it was historical or factual then it would be placed in the history section or the religious sections of book stores.


----------



## meili

NTFS said:
			
		

> What do you mean by false facts? False truth?(an oxymoron?) I far as I know it's not that severe, or shall I say it will depend on how the reader will interpret or react on what is written.


 
To compensate to what Fernando had said:  _I have to repeat I have not read the book, so I am talking about something I am uncertain.   _

And so is reiterated!

And: _But IF the book contents severe criticism on the Church and false facts about the Church I would not admit them to film in my premises. Let them pay for a nice new cathedral to film. The same way I would not admit to film in my house a movie called 'Fernando, the mass murder'.  Even if they say something as 'Do not worry, it is just fiction'._

Again, please note the word *IF*   As you said and quoted:  the book is fiction.  I think what Fernando is trying to point out is that the book has been written aesthetically (just as like what many 'not dumb' people are commenting).  But if the book has really been written to target the Christian Church, motives and all, then that is indeed something. And just as he sampled a movie  _'Fernando, the mass murder' _would really be libellous.

Just a thought


----------



## ITA

esance said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a leer por enésima vez una crítica sobre este autor.
> Soy una lectora empedernida, mis últimos libros han sido la auto briografía de Carl G. Jung "Recuerdos, sueños, pensamientos" y "Homero,Ilíada" de Alessandro Baricco (este último lo recomiendo encarecidamente).
> 
> Suelo leer novelas históricas, biografías y de vez en cuando me gusta intercalar novelas de suspense, ciencia ficción ("La calve del Laberinto" de Howard Hendrix"    ) etc...
> 
> He leido de este autor "El código Da Vinci", "Angeles y Demonios" y "La conspiración". Mi pregunta es, por qué hay tantas críticas a este autor si sus libros han sido leidos por millones de personas?. Son libros entretenidos, con una narrativa muy amena y fácil de leer, argumenta y concluye, en mi opinión, correctamente. A que vienen tantas críticas? son escritores que tienen envidia? Son las críticas generadas por él mismo para crear polémica y aumentar las ventas?
> 
> Que opináis, igual se me escapa algo



En uno de los capítilos del Código Da Vinci,se plantea la posibilidad de contar al mundo la verdad sobre el Santo Grial.Sobre ésto R. Langdon dice:-"es muy dificil ir en contra de dosmil años de historia".
Creo que pasa esto con el libro no todo el mundo puede tener la mente abierta para dejar de lado por un minuto el "cuentito" que les han enseñado y plantearse si la cosa no habrá sido de una manera diferente.
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## NTFS

meili said:
			
		

> To compensate to what Fernando had said: _I have to repeat I have not read the book, so I am talking about something I am uncertain. _
> 
> And so is reiterated!
> 
> And: _But IF the book contents severe criticism on the Church and false facts about the Church I would not admit them to film in my premises. Let them pay for a nice new cathedral to film. The same way I would not admit to film in my house a movie called 'Fernando, the mass murder'. Even if they say something as 'Do not worry, it is just fiction'._
> 
> Again, please note the word *IF*  As you said and quoted: the book is fiction. I think what Fernando is trying to point out is that the book has been written aesthetically (just as like what many 'not dumb' people are commenting). But if the book has really been written to target the Christian Church, motives and all, then that is indeed something. And just as he sampled a movie _'Fernando, the mass murder' _would really be libellous.
> 
> Just a thought


 
Hi meili.
I guess my intrepretation on what he wrote is different. "If he is in the position of the Church he also, would not allow them to film bec. the book contains severe criticism..."
I based my interpretation on his previous post on the 1st page, post #8.


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> I am a Catholic, but I do not care what every writer does. Of course I do not like to read insulting facts about Christ, but it is its right to publish it.


Fernando please enlighten me... 

Saludos
NTFS


----------



## Fernando

I wiiillllllll enliiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhhtttttttteeeeeeeeeennnn, you, NFTS. Hhhheeaaaaaaarrrr mmmmmyyy wwwwwwwwooooordddddd!!!!!!!!  

I regret my rotten English. Before NFTS and meili create a new science (fernandology) I will try to explain it again. I think my efforts are doomed, but I will try:

1) NFTS is right. I think it would be strange that Church would give its churches to film how Christ fucked with Mary Magdalena (which I think it is one of the starting points of the novel, even if fictional). I would find "noble" if the Church would have given the churches, but I do not think it is obligued to.

2) About false facts: My confussion. In English the facts are always real, truth. In Spanish los 'hechos' (literal translation) can be false. Spaniards distrust everything, you know?  

I meant simply 'false things': "I am a Catholic, but I do not care what every writer does. Of course I do not like to read FALSE/INSULTING THINGS about Christ, but it is its right to publish it."


----------



## meili

Fernando said:
			
		

> I wiiillllllll enliiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhhtttttttteeeeeeeeeennnn, you, NFTS. Hhhheeaaaaaaarrrr mmmmmyyy wwwwwwwwooooordddddd!!!!!!!!
> 
> I regret my rotten English. Before NFTS and meili create a new science (fernandology) I will try to explain it again.


 
 Fernandology!  Wow! I am now actually LAUGHING OUT LOUD!  (Come to think of it... hmmmm!)  

Buenas dias fellow foreros!

And enlightened I am now as well.


----------



## NTFS

Fernando said:
			
		

> I wiiillllllll enliiiiiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhhtttttttteeeeeeeeeennnn, you, NFTS. Hhhheeaaaaaaarrrr mmmmmyyy wwwwwwwwooooordddddd!!!!!!!!
> 
> I regret my rotten English. Before NFTS and meili create a new science (fernandology) I will try to explain it again. I think my efforts are doomed, but I will try:
> 
> 1) NFTS is right. I think it would be strange that Church would give its churches to film how Christ fxxxxx with Mary Magdalena (which I think it is one of the starting points of the novel, even if fictional). I would find "noble" if the Church would have given the churches, but I do not think it is obligued to.
> 
> 2) About false facts: My confussion. In English the facts are always real, truth. In Spanish los 'hechos' (literal translation) can be false. Spaniards distrust everything, you know?
> 
> I meant simply 'false things': "I am a Catholic, but I do not care what every writer does. Of course I do not like to read FALSE/INSULTING THINGS about Christ, but it is its right to publish it."


 
OMG don't use the "F" word... rather use "Made Love" the "F" word is very vulgar. Mods will kill us. 

Ok now I understand...  
I've actually seen a film entiltled "Revelations" I thought the film was about the book of Revelations rather it's a revelation about the church. There was a part there that I thinks was a reenactment of what they say "happened" during that time. The scene was inside a catacomb (I guess) and the two characters (i guess symbolizing Jesus and Magdalene) made love to unlock something. It was a Box, w/c they found empty. where in this box is badly need shall i say by the villain in the film symbolizing satan. out of curiousity on why the villain is looking for the box the tried to dismantel the box and found 3 nails, i guess the nails used on Jesus' crusifixion. it was a very intriguing film. the villain wanted the nails to extract the DNA of Jesus to alter and combine it w/ his to create an ultimate being. the story had an hanging conclusion.


----------



## Fernando

Do you understand why I do not read books on cathars, templars and masons?. There are literally hundreds of books on Magdalene 'making love' with Christ. Well, as someone said:

"The first one his lover was like a rose, was a poet. The second one was an idiot."

I am totally surprised by the success of a book that uses the most-abused 'leit-motivs' of Western best-sellers literature:

- Cathars were nice guys.
- Templars were even better.
- There is a conection between cathars, templars... (they are no masons?).
- The Magdalene issue.

Next time I have time enough I will read 'The last temptation of Christ' (again, Magdalene and Christ 'making love') but, please, do not force me to read Da Vinci code.


----------



## NTFS

Fernando said:
			
		

> Do you understand why I do not read books on cathars, templars and masons?. There are literally hundreds of books on Magdalene 'making love' with Christ. Well, as someone said:
> 
> "The first one his lover was like a rose, was a poet. The second one was an idiot."
> 
> I am totally surprised by the success of a book that uses the most-abused 'leit-motivs' of Western best-sellers literature:
> 
> - Cathars were nice guys.
> - Templars were even better.
> - There is a conection between cathars, templars... (they are no masons?).
> - The Magdalene issue.
> 
> Next time I have time enough I will read 'The last temptation of Christ' (again, Magdalene and Christ 'making love') but, please, do not force me to read Da Vinci code.


 
I've heard of that one too. 
Oh I won't force you to do so... It's your right to decide whether to read it or not. just a suggestion. sorry if I sounded demanding. 

Saludos
NTFS


----------



## Estrella

Bueno, por mi parte yo he leído dos libros de Dan Brown y me han encantado. No soy católica, así que mi "fe" no ha sido quebrantada, ni me he sentido ofendida, por el contenido de "El Código Da Vinci" y de "Angeles y demonios", libros que me han parecido extraordinariamente entretenidos. Entiendo que haya malestar entre la jerarquía católica, pero como dicen por ahí en política y religión no podremos llegar a ningún acuerdo todos juntos. Es verdad lo que dice uno de ustedes en el sentido de que la Iglesia Católica debería estar más preocupada por lo que está pasando a su interior, parece que algunos sacerdotes católicos les dio por la "estimulación temprana". Además, respeto mucho la disposición católica de prohibir el uso del condón y de los anticonceptivos en tiempos de SIDA (por fortuna no profeso ninguna religión) . En fin, sólo quería expresar que a mí me gustaron mucho los dos libros que he leído de este autor, y que en las diferencias de opinión también podemos encontrar riqueza.


----------



## meili

Si Estrella, de acuerdo.  The books of Dan Brown are entertaining.  He is one of those who has the 'unbelievable' mind of finding codes in the arts.  Interesting indeed, however, just like what you said - it is ok to like the books, use it to inspire (whatever the inspiration might be), but still, people should still stick to their 'thinking' mind.


----------



## Noel Acevedo

Esance,

	Dan Brown meramente re-tomó un tema que ha estado rodando por ahí por décadas: el Cáliz Sagrado, (Holy Grail) y usando una de las posibles explicaciones le dio una vuelta creíble en una novela extremamente divertida, bien escrita y fluida.  Si a eso le añades el hecho de que la Iglesia Católica ha visto reducido su feligresía en millones, tanto en Europa y EE UU; en ésta segunda por los escándalos sexuales de pedofilia, un libro como el Código de Da Vinci genera no solo interés por el mercadeo del mismo, sino interés por el temor expresado de una u otra manera por la alta jerarquía de la iglesia.  Tanto en el de Da Vinci como en de Ángeles y Demonios, esa jerarquía se ve como una anquilosada, inflexible y ajena a la realidad de este siglo.  En otras palabras, mucho interés es por el tema subyacente de una iglesia no responsiva o temeroso de que se le conozca algún secreto milenario. Cosa que meramente aumenta el interés y controversia alrededor del libro.  Tendremos que esperar a que salga la película que se rueda en Europa con Tom Hanks...  De paso, le recomiendo “Digital Fortress” también de Dan Brown.  No toca el tema religioso para nada, pero sí el de al intromisión gubernamental en las comunicaciones electrónicas.  Los fanáticos (y críticos) del sistema “Echelon” al leer ésta bailan en un solo pie.

Saludos,

Noel Acevedo


----------



## Pathhh

Just wanted to say that I've read "The Da Vinci Code" and "Angels and Demonds" and i had a great time when reading both. I think of the books as novels, not as history books. If you are looking forward to a historic book (is it said like that?) or a catholic one, you just should pick another one.


----------



## astronauta

I personally like the the challenge to the church but I dislike how Dan Brown portrays a very surreal and stereoptypical image of Spain and the USA.

Total misinformed fiction.


----------



## Kelly B

Fernando said:
			
		

> Next time I have time enough I will read 'The last temptation of Christ' (again, Magdalene and Christ 'making love') but, please, do not force me to read Da Vinci code.


Hope I'm not veering too far off topic, but since you brought it up.... The film version, at least, of the "Last Temptation" portrayed lovemaking between Jesus and Mary Magdalene as sort of a dream sequence, an image of what Jesus' life could be if he chose to refuse his calling to the Cross. It was supposed to be the devil's best effort at changing history and destroying salvation by tempting Jesus through the desires of His human heart. Jesus refused.
Jesus' self-sacrifice was all the more meaningful to me when portrayed this way. It was a reminder that while he was fully divine, he also took it upon himself to be fully human, with the desires and dreams that go with that. It was fiction, but it was not sacriligious, I don't think.


----------



## josama

Phryne said:
			
		

> I must say I HAVE NOT READ THE BOOK.
> 
> However, for what I read about it--by critics that I trust most times--I understand that it's not well written and it's not accurate about historical events. Criticism goes beyond religion or people getting offended by it (I'm an atheist myself), and the fact that it's fiction doesn't mean you can say whatever you want about historical facts. Calling critics "envidiosos" seems to me a little simplistic.
> 
> From what I was able to find on-line, here's a criticism from a writer/critic I like named Rodrigo Fresán. The subtitles "Comparaciones nada odiosas" and "verdades mentirosas" are quite interesting to read.
> 
> " _Vamos a decirlo claramente: El Código Da Vinci está tan pero tan mal escrita que produce escalofríos. Sus personajes tienen el espesor de la madera balsa, sus diálogos son de una artificiosidad pocas veces leída y oída (sólo sirven para transmitir pesados ladrillos de datos que suenan exactamente como si se los leyera de una enciclopedia o se los bajara de internet) y su sentido del vértigo (la trama de estos libros siempre está saltando de un país a otro y ese jet-lag no es fácil de contar) por momentos recuerda a esas cámaras rápidas de El Show de Benny Hill. Y lo más importante, lo más imperdonable en estas lides: su argumento no tiene sentido alguno._" por Rodrigo Fresán
> 
> saludos
> 
> *Edit*: I'd like to add a small comment. This is my understanding on why critics destroyed the book, which is the initial question. By no means I'm trying to tell anybody not to it or not to enjoy it.
> 
> Cada cual hace de su vida lo que mejor le venga...


 
I totally agree with Phryne. I may say that, actually, I DID read the book.

Here are my thoughts on this matter:

1. I read the book in Spanish, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but, for me, the man can't write well (neither do I , I know) His writting definitely lacks style. It's just that the ideas don't flow, they are stuck, and it seemed to me like if Brown couldn't produce a sentence longer than a babbling, like if half the book were an eternal sucession of juxtaposed stutterings. This is, of course, counteracted by an entertaining story which is what gives momentum to the otherwise seriously bored person's reading (I'm speaking for myself)

2. The bad part is that, apparently, the man "borrowed" both the plot and the theories about Jesus and the Church. I won't get involved in the discussion of whether or not he plagiarized Lewis Perdue's previous books, for I'm too lazy to read them, but I must say that I found on the Internet the allegations (Click here) It doesn't matter that DB was cleared of plagiarism. The fact is that he is not an original author, so the only thing I admired him for was not an idea of his, but something he has been reading about for the last twenty years...

3. How can you ever compare the level of his writting with that of authors like Umberco Eco? Two different universes, I must say.

4. So, what do we have??? A bad writer, "borrowed" ideas, lots of cash in his pockets. I think that's the way the World functions: The Spice Girls, Los del río (remember Macarena?) and Backstreet Boys made more money in a year than what most of the best musicians of the world in their whole life. Why shouldn't the same happen with writers???


----------

